# Sight And Sounds Of Saigon



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

from coong


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saigon downtown with chaotic traffic* :nuts:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*On top of Rex hotel*





*Ben Thanh Market at night*





*Central Post Office*





*Saigon Chinatown district *





*Jade Emperor Temple *


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Le Loi Avenue *





*Nguyen Hue Blvd*


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I miss the Notre dame Basilica damn badly 
I used to go to it every sunday when I was a boy!


----------



## VietNamno1 (Apr 20, 2010)

the title sound so ridiculous


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

VietNamno1 said:


> the title sound so ridiculous


nah i think the name is fine because Saigon really have millions scooters


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I think you should name it " sights n sounds of saigon


----------



## LamDai (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Legacy of the titanic98


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice city It´s good to see the wide freeways, they are preparing for the future


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I love to see Saigon modern skyscrapers dotted by red roofs of colonial buildings and greens. it is a storytelling picture (the second pic of above post)


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Nice city It´s good to see the wide freeways, they are preparing for the future


thanks NorthWesternGuy! that is East-West Highway it's still under construction


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

TheFuturistic said:


> I think you should name it " sights n sounds of saigon


Is it too late to rename it?


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

late is better than never


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

TheFuturistic said:


> late is better than never


the name is change :banana:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the thriller becomes romance :banana: 


going-higher said:


> the name is change :banana:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

alright let the ball rolling. Vincom Center just one of many shopping places in Saigon it open few weeks ago


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Phu My Hung-* New urban area, District 7 

















































































































































credit Khannie


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

mopc said:


> Vietnam is quickly developing! I never knew Saigon was this developed already.


It's time to catch up with other cities in the region. I know it gonna take a long time but we will get there. 



Parisian Girl said:


> These are wonderful photos. Those aerials are amazing! The city looks lovely indeed and it's so great to see so much development going on.


Thanks PG! Saigon developing so fast it will surprise you every year


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Street Scene*
















*Common*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, good looking new photos of Saigon


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, good looking new photos of Saigon


Thanks christos


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

One of the biggest surprises I had on the photo forum!!!!!!!!! I need to visit Saigon!!!!!!!!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Tourniquet said:


> One of the biggest surprises I had on the photo forum!!!!!!!!! I need to visit Saigon!!!!!!!!


Welcome! you will not be disappoint and when you go to Vietnam eat as much Vietnamese food as you can because the food is very delicious and healthy


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
Really? I never heard anything about the Vietnamese food. I'll look for some recipes on internet.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

going-higher said:


> Thanks PG! Saigon developing so fast it will surprise you every year


You're welcome, going-higher! And let's hope that the future remains very bright for Saigon - and Vietnam in general. 

Love these latest photos btw. Keep up the great work with this thread:cheers2:


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Tourniquet said:


> ^^
> Really? I never heard anything about the Vietnamese food. I'll look for some recipes on internet.


You should look for Pho ( noodle soup) and Nem (spring roll); those are really nice foods


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> You're welcome, going-higher! And let's hope that the future remains very bright for Saigon - and Vietnam in general.
> 
> Love these latest photos btw. Keep up the great work with this thread:cheers2:


:cheers:



TheFuturistic said:


> You should look for Pho ( noodle soup) and Nem (spring roll); those are really nice foods


Sometime I think Pho is overrated. There are other delicious Vietnamese dishes i think better than Pho imo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I think pho is the best noodle soup in the world!

Btw, Saigon looks awesome!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> I think pho is the best noodle soup in the world!
> 
> Btw, Saigon looks awesome!


I like Pho too, that is all my nutrient right there in one bowl


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

IMO Pho is "national flag" food of Vietnam  just like Japanese sushi or Korean kimchi


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

If I go to Thailand, it's easy to go to Vietnam from there? Which papers would I need to do this? Is it safe to go by bus?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Tourniquet said:


> If I go to Thailand, it's easy to go to Vietnam from there? Which papers would I need to do this? Is it safe to go by bus?


paper? what kind of paper,money right???????!!! Bus is totally safe!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

KoolKool said:


> paper? what kind of paper,money right???????!!! Bus is totally safe!


 I meant documents.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

TheFuturistic said:


> You should look for Pho ( noodle soup) and Nem (spring roll); those are really nice foods


 It really seems to be delicious and nutritive. I printed the recipe and I'll ask my mom if she can make it to me. :lol:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*More aerial photos of Saigon*


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

google


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saigon Pearls*









google


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

going-higher photo is really good


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> going-higher photo is really good


Thanks Christos


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That pano is wonderful. I love the colours/lights on the water.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Enjoy,high quality pics,but large MB:lol:


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

going-higher said:


> *Saigon Pearls*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Thanks going-higher. I hope I go back there again in 2012.


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Tourniquet said:


> I meant documents.


You need a visa to visit VN.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
thank you phugiay.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

KoolKool said:


> Enjoy,high quality pics,but large MB:lol:


Thanks KoolKool. Very nice picture. It reminds me of Seoul and Tokyo.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerial photos of Saigon are indeed very nice


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

The first two photos are beautiful ...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Quality is so bad, but best view,best sight


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Trung Thu Festival


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Part of Phu My Hung


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by: Lê Quang Nhật


----------



## darknyt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

going-higher said:


> credit phong8320



I love this iconic tower. The city is awesome.


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

darknyt1 said:


> I love this iconic tower. The city is awesome.


Thanks darknyt1  That is the Saigon Financial Tower :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos here are also very nice, good


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those new photos here are also very nice, good


thanks christos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You welcome


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful city! Love the Saigon Financial Tower - it's amazing! Fantastic design! It certainly looks like it's coming close to completion now. :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wonderful city! Love the Saigon Financial Tower - it's amazing! Fantastic design! It certainly looks like it's coming close to completion now. :cheers:


Thanks Parisian Girl  The Saigon Financial Tower will be complete in October :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit Khannie


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Thu Thiem bridge *


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the those newest photos of Saigon here, are indeed very nice


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit Slim_Shady0052


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit Galakha


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I like those new vs old (s)


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those HDR photos in the beginning of this page are gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those HDR photos in the beginning of this page are gorgeous :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos. The Financial Tower is a really fascinating looking building, such an unusual design, but I think it does fit very well into its surroundings. :cheers:


----------



## skyrocketlauncher (Aug 30, 2010)

KoolKool said:


>



i like the tower. how tall is that? very nice :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

skyrocketlauncher said:


> i like the tower. how tall is that? very nice :cheers:


262m! 
The height is not important but the design is..=)!
Full Glassy, strange light-night system, with helipad....love it very much!


----------



## skyrocketlauncher (Aug 30, 2010)

KoolKool said:


> 262m!
> The height is not important but the design is..=)!
> Full Glassy, strange light-night system, with helipad....love it very much!


wow... i really love the design too. very iconic and magnificent!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

This tower will open in 31/10/2010!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice buildings and that tower too


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Some aerial view*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit Medabong


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit Medabong


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again great, very nice views, photos from Saigon


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> For once again great, very nice views, photos from Saigon


Thanks Christos


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice job, Saigon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From those all photos, the best so far is this one below:


>


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> From those all photos, the best so far is this one below:


Yes, I agreed with the Cathedral it look like some kind of European city


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

going-higher said:


> Yes, I agreed with the Cathedral it look like some kind of European city


It not important but (if) do you know the name of that Cathedral (St. ????) ?


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> It not important but (if) do you know the name of that Cathedral (St. ????) ?


Saigon Notre Dame Basilica


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit emhamvui


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

going-higher said:


> Saigon Notre Dame Basilica


from that angle of view, the pointy roof of NotreDame and V-shaped roof of Vincom tower offer a nice contrast


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

More night pics of Saigon









































































Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I noticed in the previous photos and also those ones above (btw are really very nice) that u/c tower (on the left of this photo):


>


What's the name of that tower?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I noticed in the previous photos and also those ones above (btw are really very nice) that u/c tower (on the left of this photo):
> 
> What's the name of that tower?


Ah! This is Saigon Time Square-165m!


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Bitexco Financial Tower opening ceremony 









































credit Nangsaigon


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

A nice video of Saigon at night.


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

going-higher said:


> Bitexco Financial Tower opening ceremony


Nice. Well done Saigon.


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

BFT has made Sg's skyline 100x times better !!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots! Amazing to see BFT finally open! A stunning and futuristic design! :cheers2:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Enjoy!:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Saigon


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

well done mr kool ,show thew world what u got !!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



nice pics of Saigon......:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As i said couple posts above, very nice and amazing photos from Saigon; this one its not only very nice, is really stunning :cheers: how i missed that photo :nuts:


>


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

KoolKool said:


>




Awesome.....:cheers1:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

It's really a modern city!


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for your wonderful comments :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice night views over the city...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

some photoshop


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome photo :applause:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

random


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

By *LamDai*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fanastic city! :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> fanastic city! :cheers:


thanks Yellow for your comment and for your warning, now i do as you say,credit the photos i posted^^:lol:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr*

































From *Imageshack*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr* - By *toanthietke2*
















By *duongyen1989*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Imageshack*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr* - By *titi_the_dreams_catcher*








By *katt3000*








By *duongyen1989*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

By *ultraclay*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KoolKool said:


> By *ultraclay*


Great photo at dusk of Saigon


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

oh...chrisotos..you are always the best visitor of this thread!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *flickr*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

By *Yelllow Dragon*
Sagion is Booming!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Merry Chrismast* :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Imageshack*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From* Xomnhiepanh
*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr*


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by lanigon


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Smiley Vow


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Smiley Vow


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Smiley Vow


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Out to Lunch


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Vincom Shopping Center
























































by Vietnam 720


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Hard Rock Cafe Saigon is the first ever Hard Rock Cafe to open its door in Vietnam









































Trung Nguyen Coffee
































by Vietnam 720


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^The lotus leaves look strange, just like round trays


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

This kind of lotus 


going-higher said:


> by http://www.flickr.com/photos/straightnochaser/page7/


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ I don't think those are lotus


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I've just seen an article in a local newspaper about this kind of lotus (they called it King Lotus and said it originates from Latin America). leaves are very large and round. I doubt that the leaves can have a payload of 70 kg as reported in the article

http://www.sgtt.com.vn/Tieu-dung/135501/Ve-dong-bang-ngam-sen-vua-tu-ho-bom.html


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Saigon at night 

























bye Khoa Nguyen


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Serow Nguyen and daihocsi


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by daihocsi


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by daihocsi


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by daihocsi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As well amazing photos, well done


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As well amazing photos, well done


Thanks Christos :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Xomnhiepanh*

























By *Titanic98*
































flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice photos from Saigon


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*From vnphoto.net*








By *Titanic98*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/5404147170/

Stephanie and Frank Pop a Cherry by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good and very nice aerial photos of Saigon


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Lunar New Year or Tet in Vietnam. Year of the Cat :banana:
















































Daihocsi


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Let enjoy a time lapse video


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

*Happy Lunar New Year - TET 2011 - Year of the Cat :cheers:*

_*Chúc Mừng Năm Mới *_


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*I love Cat! Happy Lunar New Year!*:banana:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

]http://www.flickr.com/photos/ritte/5412592983/in/photostream/

The 68 floor tower BFT by ritte nguyen, on Flickr

Tàu du lịch by ritte nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *Flickr*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

From *vnphoto.net*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/surisuka/5421410021/


When the night falling down by habitat's, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/surisuka/5421410581/


Twilight by habitat's, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/surisuka/5421409415/


When the night falling down by habitat's, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626007451466/with/5429020869/


Một buổi sáng yên tĩnh hiếm hoi của Sài Gón  by hungmit, on Flickr

Trường Trưng Vương -Sài Gòn mùng 1 tết 2011 by hungmit, on Flickr

Sài Gòn sáng sớm mùng 1 tết 1011 by hungmit, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/surisuka/5356782911/in/photostream/


The early night by habitat's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos of Saigon and especially the last one :cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Saigon has beautiful architecture. :yes:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by saigonsofia


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
amazing photos of Saigon, wish to see pics of Old Saigon too...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing sunset :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks guys :cheers2:


















by daihocsi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice skyline photos of Saigon like this one above


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5539218559/in/photostream/


trainstation in Saigon by ucrv, on Flickr

train long by ucrv, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mynameisken99/5538313307/in/set-72157626137729371/


Tượng Trần Hưng Đạo by My name is Ken99, on Flickr

Bitexco2_re by My name is Ken99, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/gallery_face.php?id=153700


DSC00282 by Đào Đức Phúc, on Flickr


DSC00207 by Đào Đức Phúc, on Flickr


DSC00206 by Đào Đức Phúc, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toangioituan2212/5501571457/in/photostream/

Phú Mỹ Hưng by Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr








[/url] Street corner by Lê Triều Nhất, on Flickr[/IMG]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5499314886/in/photostream/


sắc chiều. by tamngu, on Flickr

chiều lên. by tamngu, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hp0210/5491523984/


Long exposure Phú Mỹ Hưng - Q7- TPHCM by poweroflove_mmqn, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hung_nt/5543431976/in/photostream/


Nguyen Van Cu bridge by herotng, on Flickr

Nguyen Van Cu bridge by herotng, on Flickr

Cầu Nguyễn Văn Cừ by herotng, on Flickr


----------



## galakha (Jul 16, 2009)

Chuyen-tau-hoang-hon-2 by hoangthithuvan, on Flickr










http://xomnhiepanh.com/index.php?mod=gallery&act=detail&id=247750


----------



## galakha (Jul 16, 2009)

photo from slim_shady0052


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheyasay/5490607123/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

this view must be from overpass!


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

KoolKool said:


> this view must be from overpass!


Not sure what you mean but if you already post the picture above, I will remove it. By the way, you should post more pictures about Saigon's life so members can see more about SG, not only FT building. Thank you and good job.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

phugiay said:


> Not sure what you mean but if you already post the picture above, I will remove it. By the way, you should post more pictures about Saigon's life so members can see more about SG, not only FT building. Thank you and good job.


yeah....whatever! but the photos must be in high quality!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasufumitaka/sets/72157626163947239/with/5547745861/


City walk.. by nasufumitaka, on Flickr

Majestic Hotel Saigon by nasufumitaka, on Flickr


----------



## phugiay (Aug 16, 2007)

Saigon Post Office
The building has a Gothic architectural style. It was designed and constructed by the famous architect Gustave Eiffel.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

]
Panorama von Saigon by Oli aus F, on Flickr


Panorama von Saigon by Oli aus F, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Source
http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigonshow/5552036426/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigonanhjohn/5553675597/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigonanhjohn/5554258976/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigonanhjohn/sets/72157626198912897/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saigonanhjohn/sets/72157626198912897/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Sriram27 said:


> Brilliant photos!!:cheers: I have one question though. Are cars still taxed a lot in Vietnam?


yes men...! it's still taxed a lot


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/encosion/5643236949/


Ho Chi Minh City by encosion, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

SAIGON 2011 - APR by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - APR by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - APR by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - APR by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - APR by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11738&page=102


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91914


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91914










http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91916


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

wow...these photos are so awesome!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5661095207/sizes/l/in/photostream/










_By minhle_


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

_By khannie_


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*SAIGON SKYLINE 4/2011! (Much more better than 3 years ago)*

Saigon by night 3 by BAO TRI / Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

DSC_0089 by BAO TRI / Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51592330


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

_By Khannie_


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91641&page=2










http://www.photo.com.vn/coppermine/cat=12177.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/5677887543/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scarlet-diva/5615508166/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daicakhoa/5740026545/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedogtrainer/5743540037/in/photostream/


A Saturday in Saigon by The Dog Trainer, on Flickr

https://picasaweb.google.com/wronskyec/Vietnam2011#5609538410695461474


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkiboxxx/5745715044/in/photostream


Notre-Dame Cathedral, Ho Chi Minh City by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/larrycabin/5740136311/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alina_1984/


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

FANTESTIC


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.saigonphoto.net/sg/index.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&cat=0&pid=33717


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/womofa/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoanguyen_photos/page3/


SAIGON 2011 - MAY by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - MAY by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - MAY by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


SAIGON 2011 - APR by KHOA NGUYEN ©, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

东方丹东;78259118 said:


> FANTESTIC


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

saigon by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


saigon by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


saigon by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626654334661/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Saigon View 02 by VTCH, on Flickr


Saigon View 01 by VTCH, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By blue_milkyway88*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

koolkool you're doing a great job!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

èđđeůx;78555458 said:


> koolkool you're doing a great job!


thanks! i just do my job!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By yeuvungtau*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/index.php?mod=gallery&act=detail&id=255314


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos are also very nice and thanks


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5317517?with_photo_id=53266586


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5317517?with_photo_id=53266586


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

colorful! =)


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5317517?with_photo_id=53266586


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/ringuyen/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/marydomski/5768621687/in/set-72157626827014356


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

ho chi minh city by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


DSC_6138 by sim_0285, on Flickr


ho chi minh city by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


ho chi minh city by nonoiphotography (post and run mode), on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Cheer Saigon!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/index.php?mod=gallery&act=detail&id=255540



















http://www.vnphoto.net/profile.php?u=apham


----------



## Superanouar (May 24, 2009)

Cool pictures ! Saigon looks really amazing =)


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Superanouar said:


> Cool pictures ! Saigon looks really amazing =)


Saigon is growing fast! no doubt! =)


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a question for the Vietnam forumers here, maybe it's been asked before. Saigon is officially called Ho Chi Minh City, right? But do people in Vietnam called it Ho Chi Minh City, or still Saigon?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

aquaticko said:


> I have a question for the Vietnam forumers here, maybe it's been asked before. Saigon is officially called Ho Chi Minh City, right? But do people in Vietnam called it Ho Chi Minh City, or still Saigon?


The official name of the city is HCM city after the Communist took country of Viet Nam. But the people will call it Sai Gon for aesthetic, historical, and cultural reasons- as well as for convenience. Sai Gon is also used over HCM city for political reasons particularly by those who were persecuted and suffered at the hands of HCM and the Communist Regime. When speaking to the Vietnamese diaspora, it is sensitive and comforting to refer to the city as Sai Gon. HCM city just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth, unless if you're a Vietnamese youth who grew up under the Communist Regime.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leejrapper/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/starchild_oneone/5775709909/in/photostream


HCMC - park by starchild_oneone, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/5775542871/


Waterfront living ... by Mr. dEvEn, on Flickr


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

KoolKool said:


> The official name of the city is HCM city after the Communist took country of Viet Nam. But the people will call it Sai Gon for aesthetic, historical, and cultural reasons- as well as for convenience. Sai Gon is also used over HCM city for political reasons particularly by those who were persecuted and suffered at the hands of HCM and the Communist Regime. When speaking to the Vietnamese diaspora, it is sensitive and comforting to refer to the city as Sai Gon. HCM city just leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth, unless if you're a Vietnamese youth who grew up under the Communist Regime.


Thanks. I've heard both used depending on who's talking, so I guess that explains things pretty well.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.xomnhiepanh.com/index.php?mod=gallery&act=detail&id=255667


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/gallery_face.php?id=159251


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/longzenn/5782299526/in/photostream/


Thu Thiem Bridge by J á и R o b i ɘ, on Flickr


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

Saigon kind of reminds me of Bangkok


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

crskyline said:


> Saigon kind of reminds me of Bangkok


Just because Bangkok and Saigon have both similar landscape!:lol:
But the skyline style is totally different!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos are indeed very nice KoolKool


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

crskyline said:


> Saigon kind of reminds me of Bangkok


I think so.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/womofa/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/womofa/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguoix/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

enjoy street life photos with black-white style! =)


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

koolkool, this is the last time i tell you stop posting ugly pictures of SG.Gosh, you're so ignorant , if you take these pics i'd have no problem but those pics are not belong to you anways, you just copy from someone's else and paste . we dont need you to PR for SG ,30 pages of pictures and with almost 5k posts, It's enough now . please stop fucking spam your posts nobody care about this thread anyways, just let it sink for awhile.Anyone want to see pics of Saigon can visit vietnam's forum.


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> koolkool, this is the last time i tell you stop posting ugly pictures of SG.Gosh, you're so ignorant , if you take these pics i'd have no problem but those pics are not belong to you anways, you just copy from someone's else and paste . we dont need you to PR for SG ,30 pages of pictures and with almost 5k posts, It's enough now . please stop fucking spam your posts nobody care about this thread anyways, just let it sink for awhile.Anyone want to see pics of Saigon can visit vietnam's forum.


That's alright VE it's the truth fotos of SG today there are nice ones and many more ugly ones that's be cause it been neglected by the Communist Governmemt of VN (they take all the money for making Hanoi looking nice), not his fault let the World see it than they will judge it for themselves


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

koolkool, I believe most of us greatly enjoy this thread and please continue to give us the excellent photo tour of this awesome city. 

@ VietnamEagle, you will be suspended if you try to bully anyone from posting photos in this forum again!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> koolkool, I believe most of us greatly enjoy this thread and please continue to give us the excellent photo tour of this awesome city.
> 
> @ VietnamEagle, you will be suspended if you try to bully anyone from posting photos in this forum again!


oh my god! i am crying........most of member like VietnamEagle always try let me down. But most of member like you guy...Yellow Fever,Cosaonoivay...really understand my think,my job. Thanks guy!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5806756122/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/timlam18/sets/72157626790227053/with/5811987664/


Ho Chi Minh City District 1 by timlam18, on Flickr


Notre Dame Cathedral by timlam18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@KoolKool: Those black & white photos above were great; also this one is also very nice:


>


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> @KoolKool: Those black & white photos above were great; also this one is also very nice:


vietnamese's street life photos are usually in Black and White


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgndv/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome  btw they built a underground motorway in the city? 


KoolKool said:


>


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Welcome  btw they built a underground motorway in the city?












http://vnexpress.net/gl/xa-hoi/2008/08/3ba05a03/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

KoolKool said:


> oh my god! i am crying........most of member like VietnamEagle always try let me down. But most of member like you guy...Yellow Fever,Cosaonoivay...really understand my think,my job. Thanks guy!


No problem! Please let me know if anyone give you trouble in the future.

Btw, love that underground motorway! kay:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> No problem! Please let me know if anyone give you trouble in the future.
> 
> Btw, love that underground motorway! kay:


thanks Yellow!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/haitek/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/starchild_oneone/





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbherdiyanto/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://nikonvn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5649


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sim_0285/page1/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/surisuka/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jump_photos/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/genochio/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm curious do you non-Saigoneses see something in Saigon which can't be seen anywhere else in the world?:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KoolKool said:


> I'm curious do you non-Saigoneses see something in Saigon which can't be seen anywhere else in the world?:cheers:


I wonder what is that... btw very nice photos


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

glad u like, i'll try to post more


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/kien-truc-architecture/sg/260954.xna



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, lots of new developments in downtown Saigon.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> wow, lots of new developments in downtown Saigon.


hope they will build more trees,bury more electric wires....to make the cityscape more cleaner!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

KoolKool said:


> hope they will build more trees,bury more electric wires....to make the cityscape more cleaner!


yeah, those cable wires mess is really an eye sore.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64986&page=109










http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96505&page=4


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99991


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

_Yeah,my photos,my new flickr account_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/icyluv/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/asiacamera/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

del


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3487856?comment_page=1&photo_page=1


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/toanquach/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3487856?comment_page=1&photo_page=2


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bknguyen/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-lin/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phil-v/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2ni/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/phong-canh-landscape/bason-shipyard/261796.xna



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/flamov/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/phong-canh-landscape/tranh-dua/265236.xna










http://www.flickr.com/people/jethuynh/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoanguyen_photos/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertie_is_here/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguoix/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/doi-thuong-streetlife/duong-ta-di-toi/265928.xna


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ordinary_cosmos/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyanh2007/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ very coolkay:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertie_is_here/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice new photos from Saigon


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/minhkiet/with/6106344214/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtch/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/minhkiet/



















*By ken2004*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By ken2004*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Saigon - Wonderland of Vietnamese...isn't it?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6111840251/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimyoungil/6059480247/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/longtus/


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Interesting developments by the river.


*On and Off the Vegas Strip*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/deepgoswami/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great photos of SAIGON


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/toanquach/










http://www.flickr.com/people/mr_deven/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/fotovillablanca/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/fotovillablanca/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ho Chi Minh by katikati_pan, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ho Chi Minh by katikati_pan, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Source:*http://nikonvn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7915


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

ソフィテル サイゴン プラザ Sofitel Saigon Plaza／ベトナム、ホーチミン（Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam） (19) by waoxwao, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1555225?comment_page=1&photo_page=1


Sunset in PMH by Thienkim Vo, on Flickr


Sunset at AS bridge by Thienkim Vo, on Flickr


New angle by Thienkim Vo, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuhiep/




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotovillablanca/sets/72157627735753544/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

KoolKool said:


>


love this picture!

I hope someday someone decide restore those buildings


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

el palmesano said:


> love this picture!
> 
> I hope someday someone decide restore those buildings


those buildings are old chinatown,just hope someday the goverment will restore it


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By lovevungtau*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/waoxwao/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/waoxwao/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/taduyminh/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....love the market scene.:cheers2:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By lovevungtau*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitmansnr/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguoix/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoanguyen_photos/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoanguyen_photos/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkemp/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gkemp/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dulichvietnam360/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomintaipei/


----------



## Barian_Boy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank Kool for nurturing this thread. Good job


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/minhkiet/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Ban ngày: *



*Ban đêm: *


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/kien-truc-architecture/pho-dem/271865.xna























































http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

abdulazlan said:


> ^^^^
> Nice Saigon is developing rapidly.
> 
> 
> ...


welcome....yes, a Malaysian company involved.. i think this company must be Berjaya Berhad?!

i think next 10 years,Thu Thiem will be this......lol! (2011 to 2020) Just like Shanghai from 1990 to 2010


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/3/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Too many awesome pics with strange views! =)


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

KoolKool said:


> welcome....yes, a Malaysian company involved.. i think this company must be Berjaya Berhad?!
> 
> i think next 10 years,Thu Thiem will be this......lol! (2011 to 2020) Just like Shanghai from 1990 to 2010


lol that would be awesome - a Vietnamese super skyline on par with Shanghai's. C'mon Asia!!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

welcome investors to Thu Thiem,invest Thu Thiem... welcome! =)
Thu Thiem now has been connected to District 1 and district 2 by a bridge and a tunnel..Thu Thiem is totally ready!


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

KoolKool said:


> welcome investors to Thu Thiem,invest Thu Thiem... welcome! =)
> Thu Thiem now has been connected to District 1 and district 2 by a bridge and a tunnel..Thu Thiem is totally ready!


*Thu THiem tunnel officially open next month.Welcome the new Pudong of Saigon !*




























cafes shop


emhamvui said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59420681n02sets72157626261564500/6200225317/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*The city that never sleep*





























Vietnamese-Thailand-Myamar Pagoda - HCMC by VTCH, on Flickr


Vietnamese-Thailand-Myamar Pagoda - HCMC by VTCH, on Flick















































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116965&page=215


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/cuoc-thi-anh.html










http://www.flickr.com/photos/leekhoailang/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ht_photo_1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/2/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsevx/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tw_tornados/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

TSN trong tối =) và ngày














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.baomoi.com/Home/DauTu-Qu...e-ham-Thu-Thiem-va-dai-lo-DongTay/7313268.epi


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/2/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyttanchau/6333285279/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguoix/page1/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice shots of Saigon....:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

Some nice photos about Thu Thiem Tunnel :lol:^^
































































http://www.xehoivietnam.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9346&page=9


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nguyenthaidzung/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvhuong/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/ronvanzeeland/























































http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/minhkiet/










http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110866


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Saigon is really one of the biggest cities of the world and it's growing faster and faster!The girls of Viet Nam are all beautiful and the scenes of the street much like China's southen cities:Guangzhou Nanning Sanya and so on!Come on___Saigon


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

东方丹东;85864381 said:


> Saigon is really one of the biggest cities of the world and it's growing faster and faster!The girls of Viet Nam are all beautiful and the scenes of the street much like China's southen cities:Guangzhou Nanning Sanya and so on!Come on___Saigon


thanks!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/1/cuoc-thi-anh.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By minhieuvnpt*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bisubisu/page3/














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyttanchau/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Goobye Thu Thiem ferry!*










*By minhieuvnpt*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rinogas/





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1/


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Credit: gloria jean's coffees Vietnam


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

nice pics..yeah!










http://xomnhiepanh.com/phong-canh-landscape/11-gio-trua/276391.xna










http://www.saigonphoto.net/sg/coppermine/displayimage/meta=lastupusercat/cat=0/pos=10.html


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoanguyen_photos/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/thien-nhien-nature/ngoi-chua-hue-nghiem-o-q-2/276487.xna


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....740454965488.2173967.33707230&type=1&theater


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpwchi/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By Daihocsi*

*SAIGON GREAT PANAROMA*



















*By Daihocsi*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daihocsi/


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ hey koolkool i think you should post only 2-3 pics per post 


























credit: rockke khoa


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

going-higher said:


> ^^ hey koolkool i think you should post only 2-


okay!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/page1/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the Bitexco Financial Tower!!! Next to Petronas Towers in the most beautiful buildings in ASEAN...


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

CarltonHill said:


> I love the Bitexco Financial Tower!!! Next to Petronas Towers in the most beautiful buildings in ASEAN...


glad you love it!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bao_tri_nguyen/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilmarcil/page1/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*By school27*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.proguide.vn/sai-gon-trong-tim-toi/AnhDuThi.aspx?week=3&page=8










http://www.flickr.com/people/whuynh115/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114597


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114597


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/binbinbibo/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/whuynh115/










http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=114597


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110526&page=2


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/camrry/6593731675/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockke/6598610451/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing skyline and aerial pics from Saigon....:cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/6609846585/in/photostream


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/vtch/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/










http://www.flickr.com/people/osalam/










http://www.flickr.com/people/hongkietown/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/titi_the_dreams_catcher/


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Saigon new looks in 2012*


IMG_7565 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7554 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7541 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7542 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7538 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

IMG_7409 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7474 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7587 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7607 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

IMG_7609 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


IMG_7610 by V. X. Cường, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR by Duyanh Pham (Busy), on Flickr


The Coffee Bean by ntcaustralia, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Saigon Skybar* now opens on AB tower located in the heart of HCMC.:cheers::banana:



















*Bitextco Mall*


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

dine at such a place with great aerial view:banana:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sắc màu mùa xuân by Si Hung, on Flickr


Sắc màu mùa xuân by Si Hung, on Flickr


Sắc màu mùa xuân by Si Hung, on Flickr


Sắc màu mùa xuân by Si Hung, on Flickr


Sắc màu mùa xuân by Si Hung, on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Súng SƠn Sài GÒn*




























http://mike-alongthemekong.blogspot.com/

bonus:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Pakson - The FLEMINGTON của JetHuynh, trên Flickr


Múa Rồng 2 của JetHuynh, trên Flickr


Rồng Lượn của JetHuynh


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

*Wish you have a nice lunar new year holiday!*:banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5317517


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/6701486881/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvadung/










http://www.tinhte.vn/anh-phong-canh-141/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/socab/6685513565/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/genetaylordotnet/6680535011/


----------



## Rainy141 (Jan 18, 2012)

TheFuturistic said:


> I love to see Saigon modern skyscrapers dotted by red roofs of colonial buildings and greens. it is a storytelling picture (the second pic of above post)


Me too, even I have not much time in Saigon


----------



## Rainy141 (Jan 18, 2012)

KoolKool said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/user/5317517


Really really nice pixs


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> *Súng SƠn Sài GÒn*


I would rather be captured by these gunwomen :cheers:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nguyen Hue BLDV during Tet



>


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Nguyen Hue BLVD during TET*



>


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Saigon....:cheers2:


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome back to the Motherland!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sofitel Saigon Plaza - Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by waoxwao, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_5725 by pinnee., on Flickr


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

^^ floating market 

Ben Binh Dong Q8 by VTCH, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotde/6714222197/sizes/l/in/photostream/



















http://xomnhiepanh.com/doi-thuong-streetlife/sa-igo-n-do-n-xuan-nham-thi-n/279560.xna














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/6736027299/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/renzopix/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dalbera/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/d2francis2/


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Karaoke in Saigon*









































































http://kenh14.vn/c38/20120121075296...rinh-di-hat-karaoke-chuc-mung-nam-moi-nhe.chn


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Saigon Flea Market 2012.04.15 by Fatcat | 太い猫


Saigon Flea Market 2012.04.15 by Fatcat | 太い猫, on Flickr


Saigon Flea Market 2012.04.15 by Fatcat | 太い猫, on Flickr


Saigon Flea Market 2012.04.15 by Fatcat | 太い猫


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Credit: Thantoanthang and Emhamvui


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

DSC_1873 by trainguyen2007, on Flickr


DSC_1871 by trainguyen2007, on Flickr


DSC_1874 by trainguyen2007, on Flickr


DSC_1870 by trainguyen2007


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit: Thantoanthang


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Starlight pedestrian bridge 

Phu My Hung by ndhn1990


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

The Cathedral 









Dusk in Saigon

















credit: Daihocsi


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Different Saigon








src


Đố biết là đâu ^ ^ by Trick - 85mm


My Beautiful Saigon | Ôi Saigon xinh đẹp của tôi by JetHuynh


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bacoi/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

impressive night shots!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]02/










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17281695967.2100957.1363482707&type=1&theater


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ho_Chi_Minh_City_Downtown.jpg


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beobungbu/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



















http://www.flickr.com/people/renzopix/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Lovely photos from Saigon/Ho Chin Minh City :cheers:

It really reminds me of Shanghai when China was at its earliest stage of her economic reforms


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

everywhere said:


> ^^ Lovely photos from Saigon/Ho Chin Minh City :cheers:
> 
> It really reminds me of Shanghai when China was at its earliest stage of her economic reforms


yep!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/phong-canh-landscape/cua-ngo-sai-gon/288961.xna



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/phamhoangthong/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wannamax/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

KoolKool said:


> yep!


Keep those wonderful photos coming. :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.airliners.net/photo//2103272/&sid=2d6f90d5742ab888ee615fcede7ec69e



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/



















http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125973&page=4


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beobungbu/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nicnew photos from Saigon


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Love it. Thanks koolkool :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71750862


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great aerial shots of Saigon....kay:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ DO I see a from the aerial shots some blocks of villas?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

everywhere said:


> ^^ DO I see a from the aerial shots some blocks of villas?


yep,villas!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kensnoopy/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/martywindle/


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Stunning high-definition images! Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125973&page=6


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://quinnmattingly.photoshelter.com/gallery/A-New-View-On-Saigon/G0000CXwtmvmBC7M


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

KoolKool said:


>


What temple is this in Saigon?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

everywhere said:


> What temple is this in Saigon?


"Việt Nam Quốc Tự" temple


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wannamax/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daihocsi/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wannamax/


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Saigon reminds me of Shanghai of the 1990's... :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daihocsi/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

aegisisc said:


> Vincom Center just one of many shopping places in Saigon it open few weeks ago


I think you can post some images of Vincom Centre here... :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daihocsi/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://xomnhiepanh.com/phong-canh-landscape/rex-hotel-hcmc/293817.xna










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtch/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99994&page=663



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74551772


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wannamax/


----------



## nimda (Jul 2, 2012)

KoolKool said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wannamax/


cây cầu này tên j vậy?


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

nimda said:


> cây cầu này tên j vậy?


Phú Mỹ


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhuy/


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by cafe da


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by luketwomey


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by cafe da


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

More photos of district 7 

























By: Fresh Air


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit: Fresh Air


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Parkson Paragon by banghuan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive skyline photos....kay:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Saigon's skyline keeps on expanding... :cheers:

Dose anyone have recent images of the Saigon Metro under construction?


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Linguine said:


> impressive skyline photos....kay:





everywhere said:


> Saigon's skyline keeps on expanding... :cheers:
> 
> Dose anyone have recent images of the Saigon Metro under construction?


Thanks, I don't think Saigon metro/subway is under construction yet.


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Credit: Danieldong


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Saigon Pho by MAX | 0917243733


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by: Jang_sunday


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

definitely a place to go before you die


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

My city. by Quáck Heo


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Saigon Skyline 

1 Góc Sài Gòn by Jim.Photo, on Flickr[


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/haivuong_-_studio_-_0908331396/7862161148/sizes/l/in/photostream/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/http360yahoocomedityphotoshtml_yltagwz6pwyrdxlfbhd2ok8dosaoj3/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Pullman Saigon Centre by JK Photograph, on Flickr


Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_the_big_cat/12188592986/sizes/l/in/contacts/









walking in Nguyen Hue flowers street in new year days

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

2014 by fedodat, on Flickr

Hương sắc mùa xuân by blue_stars795, on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 - Giáp Ngọ by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12187365113/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12186140425/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Bến Bình Đông - Flower market on the river by Psycho Soul, on Flickr










Saigon by night 29-Jan-2014


Vietnam, Saigon, Vietnamese New Year 2014 Eve by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr


Vietnam, Saigon, Vietnamese New Year 2014 Eve by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr


Vietnam, Saigon, Vietnamese New Year 2014 Eve by Bichio Ngo, on Flickr


Self-contained by Roving I, on Flickr


Untitled by PRÉX BUI, on Flickr

*Happy Lunar New Year!*


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

source


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vui xuân


Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 khai trương by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 khai trương by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ 2014 khai trương by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Crescent Mall những ngày cuối năm by Psycho Soul, on Flickr


Bến Bình Đông - Flower market on the river by Psycho Soul, on Flickr


Lantern by Psycho Soul, on Flickr


Ghe chở hoa - Boat of flowers by Psycho Soul, on Flickr


Sạp bán trái cây Tết - Fruit sales by Psycho Soul, on Flickr

Múa Rồng mừng xuân Giáp Ngọ - Chùa bà Thiên Hậu by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


_MG_8018 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Múa Rồng mùa xuân Giáp ngọ by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


_MG_8025 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vĩnh Nghiêm pagoda by Psycho Soul, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuuan/12245443463/sizes/l/in/contacts/


Tet through my eyes by TiTI- The Wanderer, on Flickr


Tet through my eyes by TiTI- The Wanderer, on Flickr


IMG_1317_2 by fayuan_207, on Flickr

Tết - Ông Đồ by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

IMG_1338_2 by fayuan_207, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

_MG_8193 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


holly (3 of 5) by hahuyen5912, on Flickr


_MG_4420 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


_MG_8274 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Happy New Lunar Year - 2014 Year of the Horse by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


_MG_8229 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Vui xuân by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Tet by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Tet by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Tet by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


Ao dai by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


IMG_1392_2 by fayuan_207, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

44re by VTCH, on Flickr


42re by VTCH, on Flickr


41re by VTCH, on Flickr


23re by VTCH, on Flickr


22re by VTCH, on Flickr


ao dai by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoàng hôn Sai Gon by holehoangvu, on Flickr


[Sai Gon] 1 chiều bên sông by Alex Nguyen Nam, on Flickr


Saigon in Sunset 20 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


Hoàng hôn Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


Saigon in Sunset 10 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


Saigon in Sunset 20 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


Saigon in sunset 21 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Higher and higher 01 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


Parkson Paragon 01 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


Reflection of Tran Hung Dao's Statue 01 by Kimi Nguyễn, on Flickr


Cầu Phú Mỹ - Phu My Bridge by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


_MG_8203 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Áo Dài Mừng Xuân 2014 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Áo Dài Mừng Xuân 2014 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Vườn xuân by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Bến Bình Đông ngày giáp tết by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Trào lưu tự sướng by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Saigon


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

IMG_2200_2 by Fat | Photography, on Flickr


Trung tâm Sài Gòn Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon in my eyes - 01 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Một chiều Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


Cầu Thủ Thiêm và Saigon Pearl by luquyen, on Flickr


saigon - mini planet by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegreatlazybones/12324099433/


Trung tâm Sài Gòn - Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Trung tâm Sài Gòn - Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Công viên 23/9 - Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos from Saigon :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM) by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM) về đêm - 2014 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon skyline - Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon skyline - Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon skyline - Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon skyline - Q4 Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM) by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vùng đất hứa - Sài Gòn Quận 2 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Thành phố lên đèn by Vitagifts, on Flickr



Ho Chi Minh City Center Fullview [Fisheye] by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Sunset in Phước Kiển, Nhà Bè by Psycho Soul, on Flickr


Central Saigon by Roving I, on Flickr


Saigon viewpoint by Roving I, on Flickr


DIning iwth a view by Roving I, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stev3n/12435549125/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos once again :cheers:


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Really nice pics Denjiro.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


DSC09700 by Chân thỏ, on Flickr


quan2 by Chân thỏ, on Flickr


Saigon - Ho Chi Minh City by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Hoàng hôn Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


Hoàng hôn Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


Hoàng hôn Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12482647794/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

emhamvui said:


> source



River weed by Roving I, on Flickr










http://saigonphoto.net/m/photos/view/Mot-goc-Sai-Gon-2014-02-14










http://saigonphoto.net/m/photos/view/chieu-2014-02-12


Container barge by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


Sài Gòn hoàng hôn by luquyen, on Flickr



Sai Gon Night by holehoangvu, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

saigon by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


saigon by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


SG 14 by BemPhoto, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12685373984/sizes/o/in/photostream/










source


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Time Square by holehoangvu, on Flickr


IMG_8538 by [Ôla 0909.44.33.88], on Flickr


Phu My Hung by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


Phu My Hung by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


SG 17 by BemPhoto, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hangnga-photos/12717037213/in/contacts/


Phú Mỹ Hưng by holehoangvu, on Flickr


Nhà Thờ Đức Bà về đêm by Nguyễn Hoài Lâm [ Photographer ], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitexco by holehoangvu, on Flickr


IMG_3159_2 by Fat | Photography, on Flickr


Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


Saigon | The Timeless Beauty by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr


Saigon pano 27-2-2014 by VTCH, on Flickr


Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


Saigon 8-2-2014 by VTCH, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12815032893/sizes/o/in/contacts/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12816266385/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Blue & violet sunset - Saigon (HCMC) by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Trung tâm Sài Gòn (TP.HCM) by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


IMG_9632_2 by Fat | Photography, on Flickr


Sài Gòn hoàng hôn by luquyen, on Flickr


IMG_5010_2 by Fat | Photography, on Flickr


Sunset in HCMC by Pham Hoang Thong, on Flickr


District 2, Ho Chi Minh City by Rain8x, on Flickr


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12828612774/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon by night 23-12-2013 BBB 2 by VTCH, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12612761883/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Riverbank Saigon District 2 - 2014 by Nguyễn Hoài Lâm [ Photographer ], on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama139s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/12624547713/


Sài Gòn by Hồ Vũ I (84) 915331132, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

It's time to bring this thread up :banana:






by Daihocsi


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Credit: Fresh Air


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Phú Mỹ Hưng 2014 skyline @ violet sunset by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], trên Flickr

Phú Mỹ Hưng 2014 skyline @ sunset by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], trên Flickr

Chateau - Phú Mỹ Hưng 2014 skyline @ sunset by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567]


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*You can see the whole Crescent Area *

Panorama Khu Hồ Bán Nguyệt Phú Mỹ Hưng by Jethuynh | 0903689703


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Max Ho


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Long Huynh Ba


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Urban Pulse by Psycho Soul


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by mika9967


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by Trung Hieu


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

credit: http://www.vnphoto.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165396&page=59


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*SAIGON- City rise from the ashes *


PANO CANH CUNG ( NGAY) PHONG 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr


PANO CANH CUNG PHONG 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr









Saigon River by jaywalker2099, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

source


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Lá phổi xanh Sài Gòn by trongnhanfan, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

by: source


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*1 night in Saigon* :cheers:


In for a storm by Roving I, on Flickr


Saigon cơn mưa sắp đến của Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Saigon by night của Lư Quyền | 0933130687 |, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Untitled_Panorama5 by cafe đá, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama3 by cafe đá, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1 by cafe đá, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Nam-sai-gon_Panorama2 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Saigon- Cat Lai junction by *ear**, on Flickr


DSC04676-Edit-2 by n.d.thanh, on Flickr*


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Saigon skyline 2014 của daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon skyline 2014 của daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

IMG_0140 by Phạm Quách Thư Quân photography, on Flickr


QUAN 1 PHONG 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr


CAU ONG LON PHONG 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Me Linh square by jaywalker2099, on Flickr


Phong 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Metro/Subway construction middle of Saigon :cheers:

WP_20140810_10_04_01_Panorama by Huy Vũ VN, on Flickr


Metro by Huy Yo, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*City of scooters, you'll see one electric bike and a few scooters go the wrong way *


----------



## phamquachthuquan (Oct 26, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/welivitu/15270355807/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/welivitu/15270057959/
P/s : em thấy có bác share ảnh trên flickr của em nên em vô đây góp vui ạ


----------



## phamquachthuquan (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saigon- New Day *









View Source


DSC04300-2 by Nguyen Phuong Chi, on Flickr


Q2 View 20-12-2014 by LêPhúc I 0919605403, on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Corner by Saber2212, on Flickr

Saigon Corner by Saber2212, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

RMIT University Vietnam Sport Hall.jpg by [Táo] Lieem T Vux | photography 0917 55 68 75, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Melinh Point Tower by hiendiep, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

20141227-R0000443 by Michael TW Chen, on Flickr

20141228-R0000494 by Michael TW Chen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Skyline at dawn. by Lazy Lounger, on Flickr

Skyline at Dusk. by Lazy Lounger, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

[Boulevard] by Lazy Lounger, on Flickr

[Concrete Jungle] by Lazy Lounger, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Look up. by Saber2212, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ben Thanh market & Quach Thi Trang round about by jaywalker2099, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled by Gabele1929, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Long time no update. I'm back by Lazy Lounger, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

lovevungtau said:


>


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bưu điện thành phố Hồ Chí Minh by Thái Trường Giang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSF1100 by usb8288, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Viet Nam'15 - Saigon Skyline by Umbralux, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

HCM city sunset by leduytien, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

MAX_4803 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Max_4807 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

_MAX0336 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Max0352 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

_MAX0340 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Last night

Saigon by night 6/2/2015 by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

new 2015 fireworks show by jaywalker2099, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oasis-Bangkok said:


>


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cầu Ánh Sao by Nev Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Vietnam by Le's Professional Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bitexco Tower, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam, Tet 2015 by rsilva444, on Flickr

Bitexco Tower, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam, Tet 2015 by rsilva444, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh city scape by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr
Saigon Cityscape by Molnár Csaba, on Flickr
A developing Saigon by Henry Lee VN, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Panorama aerial view - Vietnam - Lunar new year , flower festival on HAM NGHI street , HO CHI MINH city by jaywalker2099, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

View Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Skydeck by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## stephen1668 (Feb 7, 2015)

emhamvui said:


> Cầu Thủ Thiêm Feb2015 by Conchimnho, on Flickr


Saigon by night


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MAX8966 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sunset-on-Saigon's-downtown by vietnamphotoadventures.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC_9962 by Phạm Quách Thư Quân photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_3734 by [email protected], on Flickr

IMG_3751 by [email protected], on Flickr

IMG_3769 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bitexco Financial Tower by Nguyen Minh Son Photo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Me linh square_pano by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

MAX_0346 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh City Blues by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC4375 by tranquocphongvn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cinematic project 90 by Rio's Art, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cinematic project 87 by Rio's Art, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

20 SGN by soreen.d, on Flickr

19 SGN by soreen.d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice updates from Saigon


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon041500005 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

A city of rivers

Pano khu Kênh Đào PMH by Teknical - 0908 144 899, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh CIty - Day 2 by partickular, on Flickr

DSC_0193-Pano by Konami Dũng, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

HCMC. by Quáck Heo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feu d'artifice - 40 ans de la Libération de Saigon - Fin de la guerre du Vietnam by woodylo, on Flickr

Feu d'artifice - 40 ans de la Libération de Saigon - Fin de la guerre du Vietnam by woodylo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Wanderlust #selfportrait by Lazy Lounger, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Continental by bicyclekhoa, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source

Saigon0415000012 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

File0576 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon's brand new walking street 

30April2015-174 by AmidaNguyen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon (HCMC) downtown river with skyline by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Asian man on pedicab at Saigon street by Phương Nguyễn, trên Flickr

Notre Dame cathedral in Saigon by Phương Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Notre Dame Cathedral in Saigon by Phương Nguyễn, trên Flickr









Source

Views of Asia by ekvidi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sunrise in Ssaigon by Henry Lee, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hoàng hôn Saigon by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr

Saigon Mini 1 by Csaba Molnar, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Toàn cảnh Phú Mỹ Hưng - panorama by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hotel Continental by Fernando Reguera, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Low tide on river by Raikkovn Rai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC05479 by Bigboy Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh City downtown Panorama by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC09138-Recovered by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC08091 by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr

DSC07897 by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr

DSC07798 by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Open soon by Ly Hien Trung, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh city, Vietnam by Loïc Vendrame, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh City downtown Panorama around Ben Thanh Market by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr

panonhathoducba_Ky by Jet Huynh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon (HCMC) 2015 Panorama @ Day by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

HCMC People Committee - Miniature Effect (Tilt-shift) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phú Mỹ Hưng lên đèn by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon (HCMC) downtown skyline @ night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon HCMC skyline @ dusk by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon (HCMC) building skyline by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Saigon (HCMC) building skyline by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Old Saigon by Howard, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon (HCMC) river aerial view (a drone shot) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Surprise in Saigon by Prevlin Naidoo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh (Sài Gòn) by Alvaro Vega Sánchez, trên Flickr

Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh (Sài Gòn) by Alvaro Vega Sánchez, trên Flickr

Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh (Sài Gòn) by Alvaro Vega Sánchez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Presidential Palace by Steve, trên Flickr

Saigon Starbucks by Steve, trên Flickr

Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh (Sài Gòn) by Alvaro Vega Sánchez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phu My Hung - A peaceful Sunday morning (panorama) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cinematic project 115 by Rio's Art, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

LamBinh--4 by Binh Lam, trên Flickr

Cinematic project 112 by Rio's Art, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04139 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama376s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Saigon :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Way up here. by Hieu T.Nguyen, trên Flickr

WP_20150406_11_06_17_Rich__highres by Hieu T.Nguyen, trên Flickr

2014-12-29 12.15.47 2 by Hieu T.Nguyen, trên Flickr

2014-12-01 10.04.05 1 by Hieu T.Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phố by duc pham, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_XPR8235 by Quan Duong, on Flickr

_XPR8219 by Quan Duong, on Flickr

_XPR8225 by Quan Duong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC01621 by Phong Tran, trên Flickr

Density Fortress by Trung Hiếu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr

Sai Gon Skate Park - Conect by Huy Quach, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC2806_2811 by Phong Tran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Market from above by Sylvain Marcelle, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

View Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Một góc nhỏ Saigon Tôi Yêu by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Tôi Yêu Saigon <3 by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

source










source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


Chợ Bến Thành về đêm by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]


Phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ủy Ban Nhân Dân TPHCM by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


Một góc Saigon by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


Phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


Góc phố thân thương by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

test lu 925 amber by Nam Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

...


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon 2015 by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Vòng xoay trước chợ Bến Thành by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Panorama_3426_3434 by Phong Tran, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC2116-Pano by Max Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC02180 by Jacky Trần, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phu My Bridge - Ho Chi Minh City by Bigboy Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cityscape by Nguyen Khanh Son, trên Flickr










Source

DP3M2238_2 by tienexim, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

HCMC by Huynh Ba Tung, trên Flickr










source

Sài Gòn 03/07/2015 by Sang Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

View Source









View Source

























View Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Beyond the clouds by Trung Hiếu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

emhamvui said:


> Untitled_Panorama3 by Roni Chen, on Flickr





emhamvui said:


> A morning at the weekend by Việt Trần Đình Trúc, on Flickr





emhamvui said:


> source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr

Saigon Vision by Hoang Hai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Vietnam-124 by Julian, trên Flickr

Vietnam-126 by Julian, trên Flickr

Vietnam-127 by Julian, trên Flickr

Vietnam-132 by Julian, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC7206 by Max Ho, trên Flickr

_P2Q2408 by Max Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC6950 by Max Ho, trên Flickr

_DSC6932-Pano by Max Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

majestic by satryconM, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Life in the boxes by Nguyên K. Ng, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

188 SGN by Soreen D, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon by night Photo: Hai Nv email:[email protected] phone: +84 902481518 by Hai Nv, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon, Vietnam by Vivid 18, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

WP_20151203_13_53_35_Raw__highres-Pano by Duy Trinh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon skyline 2016 @ sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Saigon skyline fisheye @ sunset 2015 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Saigon Skyline 2016 @ colorful sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Saigon! :cheers:
Happy New Year, btw :cheers:


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazon by satryconM, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Skynet. by Trung Hiếu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh City by Kool-Photos.Asia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

image by Hieu Doan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Street Scenes by Grace Zhang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Pho Co Thanh pho by tatuxd, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon Central Post Office by Thái Nguyên Phan Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nhà thờ đức bà by Thái Nguyên Phan Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Another view by Thái Nguyên Phan Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

REX Hotel & People Committee by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon giống Hongkong quá đê by Hai Nv, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thành phố đang đổi thay by duc pham, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bank of Vietnam by duc pham, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_3731 by duc pham, trên Flickr


----------



## saigonbinhduong (Aug 12, 2014)

Thread này rất hay. Thanks Redcode về những đóng góp nhiều cho thread, mong sự nhiệt huyết luôn tràn đầy và phát huy. Thank you so much ^^


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

saigonbinhduong said:


> Thread này rất hay. Thanks Redcode về những đóng góp nhiều cho thread, mong sự nhiệt huyết luôn tràn đầy và phát huy. Thank you so much ^^


thanks you for your kind words :cheers: but, as a friendly reminder, this thread is in International forum so using Vietnamese is not appreciated. 

(Thread này nằm trong forum quốc tế chứ không phải forum Việt Nam, vậy nên bác lưu ý hạn chế dùng tiếng Việt nhé  )


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

]Cầu Sài Gòn by Duy Đặng Nguyễn Hải, on Flickr

Thảo Điền và bán đảo Thanh Đa by Duy Đặng Nguyễn Hải, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Đinh ba mới nhìn từ Prince của daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_9241 by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr

IMG_9282-2 by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

http://tuoitre.vn/tin/ban-doc/20160628/can-canh-khung-suon-hinh-hai-do-thi-thu-thiem/1125838.html


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hai Nv Ngã tư hàng xanh& đường Điện Biên Phủ by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

DSC08059 by Roni Chen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cau PM Pano 2.0 by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC7106-Pano-Edit by Khoi Dang, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

SAIGON fisheye @ Sunrise by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Nhà ống Việt Nam by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

SAIGON Skyline Fisheye @ early morning by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

SAIGON sunset (fisheye) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon City Hall & Vincom @ sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


Nha tho duc ba @ Saigon Skyline (Sunset) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


Saigon skyline @ violet sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


Saigon downtown @ night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Phu My Hung @ night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon skyline at night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon skyline @ nuke sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon downtown skyline by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Sunrise City @ yellow sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Dramatic and grandiose sunset in Ho Chi Minh city by minhty0602, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Center by Duy Trinh, on Flickr

Central City by Duy Trinh, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon skyline @ river (day) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon skyline with People Committee & Notre Dame Cathedral by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon Skyline 2016 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Sunrise @ SAIGON Skyline 2016 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon skyline from District 2 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

REX Hotel (Tilt-shift) Miniature FX Bokeh by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Downtown Skyline @ night (fisheye) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon Panorama Skyline by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon river panorama 2016 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Skyline @ sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Ben Thanh Market @ blue hour by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

SAIGON Skyline 2016 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon skyline 2015 (sunset) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

midrise said:


> Amazing too see such growth after so much hard work by a war torn country....They need too spread some good will in the region to there neighbor to the north, N. Korea....It just blows me away too think they were the evil enemy, like N. Korea today, of the USA when I was a kid.


If I'm not wrong we try to help them open up their economy. But that will be a long process :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Sai Gon by night by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

DSC_2586-HDR by Roni Chen, on Flickr


Hoàng hôn Sài gòn by Kevin Pham, on Flickr


Vietcombank Tower @ Saigon Skyline (Dusk) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


D3S9365CR_HDR by hiendiep, on Flickr


Vietcombank Tower (VBB) Full light up by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


Saigon twilight by minhty0602, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Ho Ban Nguyet. by Nam Anh, on Flickr

Super full moon by Tom Phung, trên Flickr

Xa lộ Hà Nội hoàng hôn by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

The Cresent by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, on Flickr

Saigon River Skyline @ Sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon về đêm by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon Tôi Yêu lung linh khi đêm về by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Saigon River Skyline @ Dusk by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Hôm nay trời đẹp - Sài Gòn nắng nóng by Hoàng Đỗ, on Flickr

Saigon hoang hôn by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

Hoàng hôn bên sông Sài GOn by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

Saigon River Skyline @ Sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon corner at night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

A beautiful video of Saigon district 1 at night that I want to share :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

UBND về đêm sau khi xây xong by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigpn buổi sáng by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

Saigon hoàng hôn by Hai Nv, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tp mùa xuân by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

Panorama Saigon by Hai Nv, trên Flickr


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


















Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

HOÀNG HÔN SAIGON TÔI YÊU by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Lot of lovely lasses about, despite the heavy drizzle by shankar s., on Flickr

Saigon by Night - B&W by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Saigon skyline @ sunrise by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Cafef









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Gay Pride in Saigon









































































Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Saigon Centre​*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Saigon building @ blue hour by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], auf Flickr


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Son Nguyen









Lê Đăng Thiện









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Bestbuyvinhomes


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Bestbuyvinhomes


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source: Daihocsi


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

SOurce









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Vietnamnet









Vietnamnet









Kenh14.vn









Kenh14.vn


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source: Cafef


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

getting ready for lunar new year

Tết 2018 - Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Tết 2018 - Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Tết 2018 - Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Tết 2018 - Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Vnexpress


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source: Zing


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source: daihocsi


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC02429-Edit by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr

DSC00419-Edit by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSCF5566 by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## LexISguy (Aug 17, 2010)

conan2011 said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that Tony Stark's Place?


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

LexISguy said:


> Isn't that Tony Stark's Place?


That is Bitexco Financial Tower | 68fl | 262.5m. The building was completed in 2010 :cheers:


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Vincom Center 









Source









Source

Era Town









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

SOurce









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source: Zing


----------



## phohien (Jun 10, 2010)

[/url][Group 0]-DJI_0768_DJI_0786-19 images_0000 by Khoi Dang, on Flickr


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_2753 by Tuan Hoang on 500px









YOLO by Chris Dat Le on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Lockdown Time by Vinh Phạm on 500px









Reunification Palace by Frank Leskova on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Saigon skyline sunset by Alan Tran on 500px









Financial Center by Vinh Phạm on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cầu Thủ Thiêm 2 lộ hình dáng sau 5 năm khởi công


Cầu Thủ Thiêm 2 đang triển khai thi công khẩn trương, chủ đầu tư cho biết nếu được bàn giao mặt bằng sớm thì sẽ đảm bảo hoàn thành vào tháng 11/2020 và thông xe đầu năm 2021.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

hollong flowers in full bloom, signalling the beginning of summer in Saigon.
























































Có một mùa hoa chò lặng lẽ bay bay giữa Sài Gòn


TTO - Chạy dọc các tuyến đường Điện Biên Phủ, Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Lê Quý Đôn... thời gian này không khó nhìn thấy những cánh hoa chò xoay trong gió, đáp xuống mặt đất, nằm yên trên những con đường thanh vắng giữa mùa COVID-19.




dulich.tuoitre.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Old buildings of Saigon


















































https://tuoitre.vn/nhiep-anh-gia-alexandre-garel-va-nhung-buc-anh-se-ke-lai-lich-su-sai-gon-20200605095102296.htm


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_7776 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_7780 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_7793 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_7756 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_7655 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_7722 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_5635-2 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_5639 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_5652-2 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_5555 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr

IMG_5591 by Leisle Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Eastern Saigon
















































https://tuoitre.vn/thanh-pho-thu-duc-phia-dong-co-gi-la-2020082518513663.htm


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## hoangnhanbk (Jul 15, 2015)

https://tuoitre.vn/ngam-sai-gon-thanh-pho-hoa-le-ben-nhung-dong-song-20200901133909595.htm


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Một Việt Nam phát triển vào năm 2045


Mục tiêu trở thành một quốc gia phát triển vào năm 2045 rất thách thức, nhưng Việt Nam vẫn có nhiều cơ hội và động lực để hướng tới tầm nhìn đó.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Morning sun rays by Huy Dinh on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Photo taken in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam


Photo taken in Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam



www.gettyimages.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC3389 by Trần Vũ on 500px









New modern luxury apartments in Ho Chi Minh city at the sunset by William Thompson on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_0959-4 by Nhat Dang Le, trên Flickr










Sunset | Landmark 81 | HCMC | Vietnam by Thanh Tung Nguyen


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Những dự án hàng trăm ha của thành phố Thủ Đức tương lai


Thành phố Thủ Đức: Thành phố Thủ Đức tương lai quy tụ không ít khu đô thị có quy mô hàng trăm ha, song các dự án này vẫn còn thiếu tính kết nối và sự phát triển đồng bộ.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Những lô đất trăm tỷ đồng đang được ngân hàng bán thanh lý tại TP.HCM


Từ khi Nghị quyết 42 có hiệu lực, thị trường mua bán nợ xấu trong nước trở nên sôi động do các ngân hàng rao bán hàng loạt tài sản giá trị cao.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Color city by Thế Vũ on 500px









I see by nguyen phong on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

last evening of 2021




































Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

ready for Lunar New Year celebrations







































































Đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ trước giờ đón khách


Tất cả hạng mục của đường hoa Nguyễn Huệ Tết Nhâm Dần 2022 đã hoàn thành và sẵn sàng đón khách tham quan từ tối 29/1 (27 tháng chạp).




zingnews.vn


----------



## conan2011 (Oct 2, 2011)

Source


----------

